# Tulsa to name team Sat., RimRockers changes logo



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Tulsa names team Saturday:

http://www.nba.com/dleague/tulsa/Tulsa_Announces_Team_Name_and_-072505.html

RimRockers changes logo:

http://www.nba.com/dleague/arkansas/new_logo050727.html


Why do the RimRockers' logo have a red, white, and blue ball when the D-League is changing the ball colors to royal blue, sky blue, and white? 

:eek8:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

SignGuyDino said:


> Why do the RimRockers' logo have a red, white, and blue ball when the D-League is changing the ball colors to royal blue, sky blue, and white?
> 
> :eek8:



Thats a good question.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

I had an idea in case my 4 man pro league ever took off, each team has their own color ball.

For example, the Asheville team would have the colors similar to the new D-League colors. Arkansas would still use red white and blue, the "Knoxville Fusion" (fictional name) would have a black and orange ball design of some type.

Fayetteville could have brick red and white, Florida blue and white, etc.

Maybe they could just let Arkansas have red white and blue balls on their home games only to try it out.

BTW, my websites are www.4mba.net and www.4manbasketball.com


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Let me check that out SignGuyDino. Have you showed your suggestions to the league at all?


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

I've talked with Phil Evans, D-league boss, several times last season about other things. He was very gracious (he helped me host a dodgeball tournament before an Altitude game), but didn't push any of my suggestions at the time.

Mainly, I suggested they sell personalized D-league jerseys on the website, and have the D-League game balls available online and in sports stores as much as possible. Not to mention allowing the setup of booster clubs, etc.

They do have links on their website to write to them.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

The former Asheville Altitude is now the Tulsa 66ers.

http://www.tulsa66ers.com


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

SignGuyDino said:


> The former Asheville Altitude is now the Tulsa 66ers.
> 
> http://www.tulsa66ers.com


so Asheville is Tulsa, cool.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

For Tulsa's sake I hope they don't get the freaks in Asheville as well. :angel:


----------

